# Where I nyc is there a vendor that does Custom Plastisol Transfers



## LadyArtemisT (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for a cheap vendor in nyc that does Custom Plastisol Transfers that does not require you to order in bulk.
thank you.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as vendors, there is a list in a sticky at the top of this section of the forum.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you do not want Bulk, you could print on Ink jet or laser transfers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

And be careful of "cheap". No point in saving a few cents only to ruin shirts that cost $3 or more each.

If you check my list there are couple of NY companies on there but I have no personal experience with either.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Go and see Sam at Paperhood. I don't think he sells Transfers, but am certain he can point you in the right direction. He sells Inkjet Paper, Laser Paper, Rhinestones, Vinyl, Heat Presses Etc. His address is 38 West 32ND St Room #905 ( Between 5th Ave & Broadway) He only opens Monday thru Thursday 11AM - 5PM so call in advance his number is 1-212- 279-0650


----------

